# I feel SOOOOOOOOOOOO bad for this super horse



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

uhhh, it won't let me watch it.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

okay so I typed it in on YouTube and that is HORRIBLE! That guy should not jump. Why would someone do that!? They can get really hurt if they are just flopping around like a fish when jumping. I feel bad for that horse's back.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That video was posted once before. some people said he was a polo rider and some others said he was handicapped... don't know how to google it for the facts though...?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay,one more thing...I don't know why this person even bothered to compete.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

That vids been posted literally about a dozen times already. Really, I think it's a joke - the man is a GOOD rider, as can be seen on the flat, and if you watch how he lands, his legs are taking the brunt of it. And you don't run a course like that almost clear, rating the horse properly between fences and checking striding when you've never jumped before.

The ONLY thing "wrong" with this video is his four feet of air between butt and saddle - everything else is an excellent ride.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

As a note, this is what the rough translation (plugged into a translation site) of the paragraph at the end is:

_We guarantee that the animal stayed barely with a ligera pain of back, and that the next day was in perfect
condicoes for come back it jump. 

_I assume "ligera" means something like "little" and "condicoes" means "condition".


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I remember it being posted previously; and that it was said at that time that is was a polo player riding the course on a good horse on a bet or a dare from a grand prix colleague. 

I am contstantly amazed by videos posted here; do folks just cruise YouTube looking for odd videos?


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

What an honest horse, having to put up with the over fences part of the mans ride..i agree, flat wasnt too bad, there were times the horse picked up the wrong lead over a fence an only auto changed his front end, leaving him disunited and switching back to the incorrect lead. His striding was accurate almost 90% of the time aswell.
Although im not much of a hunter anymore, unless hes doing jumper, he should have probably slowed his horse down a bit when approaching a fence, and allow him to get collected up a bit more.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

> Although im not much of a hunter anymore, unless hes doing jumper


????????????

It's clearly a jumper course.


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

you'd be surprised, i've seen people race around a hunter course like that.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

What she means is the course itself is obviously a jumper course. Jumper and hunter courses are blatantly obvious to differentiate between as hunters use all natural type obstacles (logs and greenery). You won't find loud, big, bright jumps like that in hunter.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

maura said:


> I remember it being posted previously; and that it was said at that time that is was a polo player riding the course on a good horse on a bet or a dare from a grand prix colleague.
> 
> I am contstantly amazed by videos posted here; do folks just cruise YouTube looking for odd videos?


In answer to your question - yes. :lol: I love playing the "Where do we end up?" game on YouTube where you look something specific up like how to barefoot trim and get so distracted by the videos listed on the side that 30 minutes later you've somehow managed to arrive at the videos of someone having eye surgery (true story!) ****.

I have the most RIDICULOUS videos favorited, and people always ask me how on earth I found this crap. Waste two hours on YouTube and you'll produce a good dozen videos that make the people around you go WTF?!?!?!!?

For example...who doesn't love a little Nannerpuss?

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=G64L6X_yuXU


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> For example...who doesn't love a little Nannerpuss?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=G64L6X_yuXU


I think I just felt my brain cells depleting watching that video. LOL


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I know, right? :lol: My friend sent it to me, and everytime I listen to it now, it's stuck in my head for days and makes me want to kill myself. It's worse then Banana Phone!


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah this looks really deliberate. On the one after the refusal you can really see he is purposely pushing himself above the horse. The always say that you need to be really good at doing something to look really bad at it. 

It's kind of funny that so many comments on that video seem to think that horses can just do a course like that on their own with a terrible rider flopping around. Must not think too highly of equestrian sports in general, eh? If all the rider has to do is stay out of the horses way. 

I don't have an opinion about this being mean or stupid because I don't understand the context.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks, MM 



> What she means is the course itself is obviously a jumper course. Jumper and hunter courses are blatantly obvious to differentiate between as hunters use all natural type obstacles (logs and greenery). You won't find loud, big, bright jumps like that in hunter.




Or flags, numbered fences, technical combinations....


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

He must be a good rider though as he does lose his stirrup and manages to stay on.
And I don't think he was disabled as he was posting at the trot before. Not a clue why you would want to do that to a horse though


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

maura said:


> Or flags, numbered fences, technical combinations....


Yeah, that is what I was thinking too. No doubt it is a jumper course. None. 


I do find it amusing that people post videos like this after they have been discussed so many times over already.


----------



## canadiancowgirl7 (Apr 5, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> ^
> 
> What she means is the course itself is obviously a jumper course. Jumper and hunter courses are blatantly obvious to differentiate between as hunters use all natural type obstacles (logs and greenery). You won't find loud, big, bright jumps like that in hunter.


thats interesting, i wasnt aware of that before haha.. i used to ride in small hunter shows around my province, but switched over to english and western pleasure before anything got really competitive.. guess ya learn something new every day


----------

